# Breckenridge or Winter Park .. or other?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's the end of the season for Breck so spring massive will be going in full effect. Expect sunshine and goggle tans.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

which one will have more snow lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here let me get in my time machine and jump ahead I'll tell you when I get back.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell, right now the mountains can't get shit while us here in the foothills take pounding after pounding. By Saturday morning, we'll probably have over 40" in the past 8 days.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

lol avenger.. you people and your time machines.. I just meant if anyone knew statistically which place was better for spring riding in the past.

smartass


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winterpark has more snow than Breck right now by almost 100". This time of year it also tends to benefit from both upslope and easterly flowing storms. So if you are going by amount of snow, Winterpark is a better bet. 

Breck has more sunny aspects though, as much of Winterpark is well below treeline. The tree riding is top 3 in the state at Winterpark, but tree riding is not so hot late season unless it dumps. So for ripping corn harvest turns, Breck is probably going to be better.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks a lot for that, got the answer I was looking for. =D


----------

